# TURDUCKEN is a success - lot's of photo's



## SmokinAl (Nov 25, 2011)

As a lot of you know I have been researching doing a turducken for Thanksgiving this year. I practiced deboning a chicken last week & it was easier than I thought. I know this sounds crazy, but if you exercise the bird before you debone it, it relaxes the tendons & makes it easy to just cut the tendons at the joints to get the bones out. Here’s a hilarious video of what I’m talking about. 

The turkey was deboned except for the drumsticks and the middle bone in the wings. I left them on so it would look like a turkey when it was all put together. The chicken & duck were both skinned & deboned. I took all the carcasses & boiled them down with some vegetables to make stock with. I was very concerned with getting something this massive through the danger zone in time. I didn’t want to do a high temp smoke for fear it would dry the turkey out before the inside got to 165. So the solution was to cure all 3 birds. I used Pop’s brine recipe with 2 tablespoons of cure #1, and 1/2 cup of Montreal chicken seasoning added to it as well. 1 gallon of water was all that I needed. Pop’s said to brine it for 24 hours, so just to be safe I left it in for 36 hours. For the stuffing I just substituted some of the stock we made & melted butter in place of eggs & milk in Judy’s stuffing recipe. We made extra stuffing so while the turducken was resting Judy made stuffing balls & I put them in the smoker for about 1 ½ hours to get them crispy on the outside. I wanted to make sure the turkey breast had plenty of moisture in it, so I also injected it with about 2 cu. of the stock & melted butter after it was all put together & sewn up. It was so heavy when we got it done that without any bone structure it was starting to flatten out. We took a throwaway grill grate and wrapped it around the back & tied it up to make it round like a log. I dusted it with Montreal chicken seasoning & left it in the fridge overnight. I put it on the smoker on the bottom rack at 9:00 PM Wed. I put the chicken & duck skin on the top rack so it would drip on it all night long. Set the guru to 225 and went to bed. Checked it at around 6:00 AM & it was at 158 IT. So I started basting it every 45 minutes or so. It took most of the day to get to 165. 17 ½ hours total cook time to be exact. I just put a foil tent on it & it stayed hot until it was time to eat. Talk about easy carving. Friends came over with a homemade apple pie & broccoli casserole. OK now it time to get to the photo’s.

Here' what I started with.








I found out the knife needs to be really sharp to debone, so I got the sharpener out & put a razor edge on it.







Next it time to exercise the turkey, so he's nice & relaxed.







See how relaxed he got!







Next you start at the back bone & just follow the rib cage down to the where the legs & wings connect to the breast.







With the joints relaxed it's just a matter of cutting the tendons & the bones are separated.







You do the same to both sides & you peel the meat back down the thigh & wing to get the first bone out. 







When you get around to the breast you have to be careful not to cut through the skin.







OK the carcass is out & ready for the stock pot.







The turkey is ready for the brine, the duck & chicken are much easier to do because you don't have to worry about cutting through the skin since they both get skinned too.







Next they all go into the brine/cure. The ingredients were: 1 gal. water,1 cu salt, 2 cu br. sugar, 2 tbs cure #1, 1/2 cu Montreal chicken seasoning. Kept them in it for 36 hours.







Found a place in the fridge for it.







Got the carcasses in the pot to boil down for stock.







Judy's getting the ingredients ready for the stuffing. Actually she didn't use the Swanson's broth, she ended up using the stock we just made.







OK time to put this thing together. First the turkey.







Then a stick of butter sliced up.







Then a layer of stuffing.







Then the duck.







Then more stuffing.







Now the chicken.







And finally more stuffing.







OK now it's time to put it together & stitch it up. I don't have any photo's of the stitching because it took both of us using both hands to do this. I held the thing together & Judy stitched it up with a huge needle & butcher's twine.







This is where it started to flatten out so we took a disposable grill grate & twine & tied it up to keep it round. Put it in the roasting pan breast side up & dusted it with Montreal chicken seasoning. I also injected the breast with our stock & melted butter. Then into the fridge until 9:00 PM 







Got the WSM going with a full ring of Kingsford & about 12-15 wood chunks mixed in. Put the turducken on the bottom rack.







Put the chicken & duck skin on the top rack for some self basting while I slept.







You guys that went to the gathering remember our friends Willie & Dana. They came over to keep me awake.







Of course we had a few drinks, maybe some had more than others!







Had a nice fire going, perfect for roast marshmellows!







OK it's morning & it's at about 158, so I started basting it.







Well 17 1/2 hours in the smoker & it's done.







Now it's time to defat the pan juice & make some gravy. This gadget make it so easy to get the fat out. It pours from the bottom & it separates the fat out without having to refrigerate the broth.







Here's the mashed potato's & gravy. In all the chaos I forgot to take a photo of the stuffing balls going in the smoker after I took the turducken out. Sorry 







OK it's time to slice the bird up, boy is this easy. First I gotta get a drumstick off for my buddy Willie. That's his favorite part & he looks hungry.







Then slice up the rest.







Here's a shot for you Bear!







The stuffing balls are ready. I think it's time to eat.







Lets eat!













This was a real fun experiment. I had no idea how it would taste or even if it would be edible. I jokingly said yesterday maybe I should smoke a ham as a backup in case we can't eat this thing. But we decided that between the potato's, brocolli casserole, & stuffing balls we would have enough to eat. Much to my surprise it turned out great. It was fork tender, juicy, and had a nice smoke flavor. Willie, Dana, & Judy said it was one of the best meals they ever ate. If you guys have never tried stuffing balls, this is a must for your to do list. After this year I'm pretty sure that a turducken will be on the menu at Thanksgiving every year from now on.

Thanks for looking folks & Judy & I wish you all a very Happy Thanksgiving!!!


----------



## rbranstner (Nov 25, 2011)

Looks Awesome Al! You made it look so easy. I have always wanted to make one but I didn't want  to spend  the $80+ in the store and  I have never tried boning out a bird  so I have never pulled the trigger and given it a try. I might just have to try it out. Thanks for the play by play. So was it hard to get it past the danger zone?


----------



## fpnmf (Nov 25, 2011)

That looks fabulous Al!!!

  Craig


----------



## SmokinAl (Nov 25, 2011)

rbranstner said:


> Looks Awesome Al! You made it look so easy. I have always wanted to make one but I didn't want  to spend  the $80+ in the store and  I have never tried boning out a bird  so I have never pulled the trigger and given it a try. I might just have to try it out. Thanks for the play by play. So was it hard to get it past the danger zone?




It didn't make it past the danger zone in time, but I figured it wouldn't, that's why I used cure #1 in the brine. That way the four hour rule doesn't apply.


----------



## scarbelly (Nov 25, 2011)

Great job Al. Man that looks tasty. I bet that was some good eats


----------



## osilee (Nov 25, 2011)

Sir that is beautiful.  As a new member I can only hope to achieve that level of confidence to make something like that one day.  What a wonderful looking meal and it must be nice to be able to spend T-day in shorts outside with family and friends.


----------



## miamirick (Nov 25, 2011)

Al

take a close look at picture #8  looks like a male turkey and hes more than relaxed!

 that is fantastic looking    you got enough leftover to last the week

i like that plate shot,,,looks like you need just a touch more gravy on there


----------



## jetsknicks1 (Nov 25, 2011)

That looks awesome. I've had it from the oven before byt never smoked, it looks very tasty!


----------



## raptor700 (Nov 25, 2011)

Great job AL 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





That's my kinda plate.....Lots of gravy!


----------



## dewetha (Nov 25, 2011)

wow that's some feast! look excellent!


----------



## raymo76 (Nov 25, 2011)

Great job Al! That looks delicious, my plate would be covered in the gravy you made.


----------



## smokinginmo (Nov 25, 2011)

The video you posted posted was a good laugh, and here I thought only I used that many paper towels in under 5 minutes(I buy them in bulk packs). As for Thanksgiving looks like you were able to put on a pretty nice spread. I was a bit concerned at first to mutilate my turkey so that I could get past the danger zone, but I have to admit even two halves can look good and tasty. Glad it worked out and I really like the shot when you sliced it and could see everything going on in there.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Nov 25, 2011)

AL...What a great thread!...Step by Step....And you did the whole thing, while sucking down...STEEL RESERVE!...You da Man!...JJ


----------



## alelover (Nov 25, 2011)

That looks fantastic Al. You put some effort into that one for sure. Very Impressive.


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 25, 2011)

Al-----I can't believe it---You even outdid yourself !!!!

This is such an awesome Step by Step !!!!

When you were talking about doing a Turduckhen, I never even suspected you were going to cure them, and was anxious to see how you were gonna do them safely.

You Sly Fox!!!   That was a Great way of doing it !!!!

The BearViews are unbelievable, and that Plate is Totally Over The Top.

You know I'm not big on Birds, but I'd be ALL OVER THAT BAD BOY !!!!

Thanks for an Outstanding Thread, Al !!

Bear


----------



## kydave (Nov 25, 2011)

Bravo! That was great. I was just talking about trying to debone a chicken for the smoker... but a turkey? You're the man Al!


----------



## mballi3011 (Nov 25, 2011)

Very impresstive there Al. You have done a great job on that turducken alright. Now if I couod only make my way down to Sebring and find some leftovers I would be in a good place.


----------



## mdboatbum (Nov 25, 2011)

Looks great!


----------



## jak757 (Nov 25, 2011)

What can I say that has not already been said??? Al, you are my hero.....WOW, that is impressive!!!


----------



## jrod62 (Nov 25, 2011)

AL, WOW !!!!!!

great step by step !  looks great !!!!!!!


----------



## teeznuts (Nov 25, 2011)

This has to be the most impressive q-view I've seen here. The step by step must be wiki bound. The turkey yoga is a great idea. The finished plate is to die for! I won't be surprised if this hits the carousel.

The apron rocks too. You should have your own cooking show.


----------



## chef willie (Nov 25, 2011)

Awesome stuff there Al....you ROCK....Bears right, you outdid yourself....congrats on pulling off a great over the top meal!!!


----------



## bigbob73 (Nov 25, 2011)

Looks fabulous!


----------



## venture (Nov 25, 2011)

Done like the master that you are, Al!

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Nov 25, 2011)

Al

Very nice, everything

The mailman musta lost my invite from you.

AWESOME EATS


----------



## tlcase (Nov 25, 2011)

Excellent step by step Al! That looks fantastic. Great Job!


----------



## owlcreeksmoker4 (Nov 25, 2011)

great job Al, always wanted to give this a run but never had the guts, maybe next year ill get the nerve to follow your lead


----------



## SmokinAl (Nov 26, 2011)

Thanks for all the nice words guys!

Like I said I had fun doing it and we sure enjoyed eating it!


----------



## africanmeat (Nov 26, 2011)

Wow Al it is a great meal i learned Something new now step by step. thanks

ahh  I showed  it to my wife and she saw the fridge and she said it looks like yours  salami and japs,


----------



## pops6927 (Nov 26, 2011)

Absolutely GREAT tutorial, Al!  Glad to see you wearing the cutting glove, where did you get it?  Did the cured birds' flavor profile inside change substantially or wasn't it noticeable?  And how did it compare with the exterior turkey that did get the smoke?  This is going to be the "How To" to search for on Turducken, for many years to come!


----------



## boykjo (Nov 26, 2011)

Very nice Al.............It looks delicious................
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Joe


----------



## SmokinAl (Nov 26, 2011)

Pops6927 said:


> Absolutely GREAT tutorial, Al!  Glad to see you wearing the cutting glove, where did you get it?  Did the cured birds' flavor profile inside change substantially or wasn't it noticeable?  And how did it compare with the exterior turkey that did get the smoke?  This is going to be the "How To" to search for on Turducken, for many years to come!


Thanks Pop's I really appreciate the kind words. I got the glove from the sausagemaker.com. All 3 birds were incredibly tender & juicy. The change in flavor profile of the chicken & duck were not as noticeable as the turkey. However, the duck just melted in your mouth, and seemed to change a little more than the chicken. The turkey really turned red and had a hammy flavor to it.


----------



## ptcruiserguy (Nov 26, 2011)

All I can say is: "YOU DA MAN" Al.

That is an excellent step by step. And the Qview was great.

Something like that might now be in my future.

Happy Smokin'

Mike


----------



## altramagnus (Nov 26, 2011)

Al,

 WOW Bro, that looked like a huge amount of prep work but I must say the end result is simply amazing. You sir get a huge 2 thumbs up.

Shawn


----------



## SmokinAl (Nov 26, 2011)

Thanks guys!


----------



## backyardsmoker (Nov 26, 2011)

That's awesome Al! I think I can taste it from here, too! I love the idea of the smoked stuffing balls-gonna try that one for sure.

So with the cure and the smoke, was this a turduckhenham?


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 26, 2011)

Turduckhenham !!!!   Great Call !!!

What do you think Al-----I don't think anyone else ever made one-----Up to you, Buddy !!!

Bear


----------



## scooper (Nov 26, 2011)

Wow!  And X2 what everyone else said.  Looks amazing, Al!    
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Years ago I did a boneless stuffed turkey, so I know about boning one of those big birds out.  I've been too lazy to try it again.


----------



## tirrin (Nov 26, 2011)

that is a thing of beauty sir..there are plenty of members im sure who are a little bit jealous of only having turkey for thanksgiving..way to go!!!!!


----------



## masterofmymeat (Nov 26, 2011)

WOW! Nice going Al. I'm so glad you hung in there and did it. Absolutely spot on

tutorial and step by step. Everything looks fantastic,  I'm so jealous...James


----------



## SmokinAl (Nov 26, 2011)

Thanks again guys!

You know maybe it is a turduckenham!

This may be SmokinAl's new invention!


----------



## wan2smoke (Nov 26, 2011)

After all the work you put in to that I'm glad to hear it came out great. The pics are amazing and show what a great time everyone had! Thanks for sharing the plan to as this makes it look doable for all of us!


----------



## jirodriguez (Nov 27, 2011)

Super job Al! As always you do a great job pushing us all to keep up with the "Joneses".... lol.


----------



## SmokinAl (Nov 27, 2011)

Thanks Johnny!

We had a lot of fun doing it.


----------



## tjohnson (Nov 27, 2011)

*Very Cool Al!!!*

What's next, A Beef/Venison/Goat combo?

TJ


----------



## SmokinAl (Nov 27, 2011)

TJohnson said:


> *Very Cool Al!!!*
> 
> What's next, A Beef/Venison/Goat combo?
> 
> TJ




Thanks Todd!

Hmmm, now you have me thinking!


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 27, 2011)

LOL---I'm waiting to see the Ziplock bag, with the deboned cow curing in it !!!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bear


----------



## scooper (Nov 27, 2011)

Bearcarver said:


> LOL---I'm waiting to see the Ziplock bag, with the deboned cow curing in it !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SmokinAl (Nov 27, 2011)

If I can find a big enough zip lock bag I may give it a try!


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 27, 2011)

SmokinAl said:


> If I can find a big enough zip lock bag I may give it a try!










There ya go Al,

Bear


----------



## SmokinAl (Nov 27, 2011)

Your too much Bear!!!


----------



## roller (Nov 27, 2011)

WOW WOW WOW WOW WOW !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! You did it and you did it real good...I have always wanted to do that also and I am sure that it took alot of time..I have a duck, turkey and a chicken all that I raised and slaughtered so I may give this a try when I have all day to devote to it...Thanks Al...love your kitchen !!!!!!!


----------



## SmokinAl (Nov 27, 2011)

Thanks Roller!


----------



## frosty (Nov 27, 2011)

Al,  got here late, but what the heck!  You are the king!  Great photos, and what a great resource for others to learn from!  Beautiful results! 

What JAK757 Said!!!!


----------



## SmokinAl (Nov 27, 2011)

Thanks Frosty!


----------



## wan2smoke (Nov 27, 2011)

SmokinAl said:


> If I can find a big enough zip lock bag I may give it a try!


I think I got the one for you! XL will fit 2 15lbs Turkeys so  I am sure this one will fit a side of beef!


----------



## jirodriguez (Nov 27, 2011)

LOL.... I have used those bags! I use the 3 gallon all the time when doing overnight rubs, and I have used the big 20 gallon ones for turkeys. Those bags are awesome because you can put a brine in them and then put them down in the meat drawr of your fridge. Never had one leak on me yet.... (knock on wood!) 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 


wan2smoke said:


> I think I got the one for you! XL will fit 2 15lbs Turkeys so  I am sure this one will fit a side of beef!


----------



## raptor700 (Nov 27, 2011)

Thanks Johnny, haven't seen the 20 Gal here, but will be looking for them


----------



## big twig (Nov 27, 2011)

WOW! Awesome job AL! I might have to give this a try now that you made it look so easy.


----------



## SmokinAl (Nov 27, 2011)

I use the 2 1/2 gallon bags all the time, that's what the turducken is in & it fits in the fridge easily.


----------



## owlcreeksmoker4 (Nov 27, 2011)

Gotta say again Al, wonderful masterpiece you've created here. My wife was so against me doing this for thanksgiving and now she is wanting one over our christmas goose! love the pics and thanks for sharing:bravo:


----------



## michael ark (Nov 27, 2011)

It's all been said.


----------



## kdsoup (Nov 27, 2011)

Thanks for the Cooking Class Al...that is just amazing!  All the great pic's and info; the thread will be very helpful!


----------



## shortend (Nov 27, 2011)

Al, I just got back from several days away for Thanksgiving ( grandpa cooked everything to the letter of the sacred tradition, of course-I'd like to play with it a bit-but no go) with the family. While I'm gone, you go freakin' nuts! I can hardly get my lower jaw off the keyboard!!! That is so incredibly awesome,  I'm without words. (Well, almost) I'm not at all surprised that you pulled this incredible culinary masterpiece off. The first indication, as I was reading, that you would "git-er-done", was when you led us to our old friend Yan. If anyone can teach us how to relax chicks, Yan Can! I used to WOK with YAN for many hours back in the day. Wish he could have revealed that technique to me when I was tryin' to loosen up an old flame named Sandra. Never could get her to relax enough. (Sigh) Oh well. Just happened to run into her a couple of decades later in a mall, and that cute little cheerleader with the rather large hooters had become a bedraggled 200 pounder with a passle of snotty nosed, rotten little kids around her. Whew!  Was I damn lucky I didn't know that technique way back then.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  

Second of all, anybody our age, who still has that kind of head of hair and can grow a cute curley pony tail like that, has to have something goin' for him that the rest of us can only dream about. (that's gotta keep Judy twitchen) Remember, Sampson! Don't ever let anybody cut that. We're in envy.

And thirdly, you used Pops masterful brine. You mentioned that the turkey was a bit "hammy". That is so up my alley, that you wouldn't believe. I looked for years on how to get that flavor on a brined turkey, and only discovered it with Pops brine! It's in the cure! DOH!

That my friend, is the recipe as I see it, for the masterpiece that you have created. Oh, did I mention that perhaps a little talent might have been thrown in there for good measure?

Cudoos AL, that is one awsome creation! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   Gang, let's not lose this one. It has to become a STICKY!

ShortEnd


----------



## adiochiro3 (Nov 27, 2011)

You sure wowed my daughter and me this morning with this post!  we're makin' plans :biggrin:  Great to see it become such a run-away hit on the forum!  You deserve it on this one, Al!

I've picked up several great tips and tricks from this one: curing the birds first, supporting your creation with the throw-away grate, using the skins to baste the meat, and SMOKED STUFFING BALLS!  We can't wait to try that one!  I bet it is fantastic on either standard stuffing/dressing and cornbread varieties!  Thanksgiving hushpuppies, anyone?????

I've been mulling this over all day, and was thinking about smoke penetration being a problem with something so ginormous;  with the cure process taking care of food safety, is it possible to cold smoke the duck and the chicken a bit before assembly to get smoke through the turducken?  (I hate to even bring up thoughts of improving on such a great success, but more smoky goodness is always a good thing.)  Hopefully, we can get some expert opinions on that idea, as I am only a meat curing rookie.

Congrats on such a great success!  :yahoo:


----------



## rstr hunter (Nov 27, 2011)

Great project and great q-view.


----------



## SmokinAl (Nov 28, 2011)

Thanks again for all the kind words from everyone.

Like I said before Judy & I had a ball with this project.


----------



## va_connoisseur (Nov 28, 2011)

Standing and applauding. Great job and excellent write up


----------



## sound1 (Nov 28, 2011)

WOW Killer job..
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  

BTW...I think they rent those beef bags at Home Depot!!


----------



## johnnie walker (Nov 28, 2011)

WOW! That had to be an awesome meal, Al. Thanks for the SBS.


----------



## billdawg (Nov 28, 2011)

Looks Fantastic Al! Never would have thought of curing the birds to get through the danger zone. You have given me the confidence to try one of these now. Thank you for the step by step!


----------



## big sexy (Nov 28, 2011)

Posts like this are what make this site what it is.  I am holding my belly just from looking at it.  Am sure you stuffed yourself's on that monster.  Great Work Al, and thanks for sharing.


----------



## jell0b0y (Nov 28, 2011)

That's pretty awesome and great instructions Al!


----------



## sqwib (Nov 30, 2011)

Unbelievable!

Al you outdone yourself.

How the hell you ever gonna top that !!!


----------



## SmokinAl (Nov 30, 2011)

Thanks again guys, we really appreciate all the nice comments!


----------



## bluebombersfan (Dec 3, 2011)

Wow just saw this thread this morning.  Great job Al!  That looks amazing!!!!  Thanks for the step by step, makes me want to try and tackle one too!!!


----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 3, 2011)

Thanks Blue!


----------



## wren (Dec 11, 2011)

Wow!  Just wow!


----------



## erain (Dec 12, 2011)

Al, great step by step on this... always was interested in trying one of these but no way i was gonna pay what they get for one... The other thing that always stopped me was the food saftey issues which come to mind when working with poultry. The procedure you used including the cure are on point. Needless to say it made my to do scroll! Thanks for sharing your procedure. Have a hunch we are going to see a rage of these. Nice job buddy!!!Thumbs Up E


----------



## berninga87 (Dec 13, 2011)

very nice! JJ already beat me to it, but I was crackin open another while reading this very well put together how-to, and noticed we drink the same beer haha, which wouldn't mean much if it were a bud light or coors, but I don't know anyone else who drinks steel reserve! I hope u cracked that one after you put the knife away! Actually I didnt know what a turducken was before I read this thread. Seems interesting, and I may have to try it once my build is done. Anyways, well done, I wish I could have spent Thanksgiving at your house!


----------



## i is a moose (Dec 14, 2011)

Well, I was always opposed to the idea of a turducken, but, darnit, Al, you've gone and made a convert out of me.

The cure was smart trick to circumnavigate the safety zone issue, which was always my foremost concern.


----------



## dtcunni (Dec 14, 2011)

Al that looks amazing! I'm thinking that I'm going to give that a whirl next Thanksgiving. Thank you very much for the play by play!


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Dec 14, 2011)

Very good post Al.Looked like a nice snack for me,Hahahaha. As soon as I finish Peeing out all these rocks, I'm gonna fire up ole Flo and smoke something, even if it's just a fatty.
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






  My O.S.D. is calling and like an addict , I gotta have it, I _*must*_ smoke
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  something!

I see you had a good Thanksgiving and that Turducken got my mouth to watering.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  Nice looking meal and a great post of the assembly.

Have fun and...


----------



## sprky (Dec 14, 2011)

First off I must say *WOW *that is 1 incredible master piece you did there. I can only hope I get my skills to your level. My wife saw this and said you need to open your own restaurant, as you have skills BETTER  then a master chief  in one of them High end big city joints.

Second


miamirick said:


> Al
> 
> take a close look at picture #8  looks like a male turkey and hes more than relaxed!
> 
> ...










I had too scroll back up and look, once I did I spotted it right off. TFF 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  Wife was shocked I missed it the first time.


----------



## chilin-n-grilin (Dec 17, 2011)

Wow!! Great job!! I am trying my first one for Christmas. Worried a little bit about the deboning, but still excited!


----------



## tiki guy (Dec 17, 2011)

*  WOW !   AL, Ya made it look easy !   I love the nice dark (almost BLACK) Bark !  Looks like a moist succulent  set -a-birds *

*The stuffing balls ....mmmMMMMMMM  ! *

*YOU BE DA MAN !     *


----------



## redheelerdog (Dec 20, 2011)

Super job Al,

This one looked better than the one I saw made on the food channel, very nice.


----------



## kyta66 (Dec 25, 2011)

What is cure #1?


----------



## redclaymud (Jan 19, 2012)

You're the man.  I'll never catch up.  WOW, wow and Total Wow.  Your invited guests must have been very special that night.  What a feast!  Outstanding, just by the pictures.


----------



## jrod62 (Nov 1, 2012)

With Thanksgiving few weeks away. Bump this for another look at.
I'm thinking about making a turducken this year. 
Sure do miss SmokinAl. Hope he doing good.


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Nov 1, 2012)

Nice job 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





. I have yet to try one of these , that looks great , Al.

Have a great Holiday season and as always...


----------



## arnie (Nov 1, 2012)

Thanks for the bump jrod62.

This is the 2[sup]nd[/sup] time I’ve read this post. I want to try a turducken but I’m too cheap to buy one and I haven’t convinced myself yet that I can easily debone the birds.

It’s on the list


----------



## jrod62 (Nov 1, 2012)

Arnie said:


> Thanks for the bump jrod62.
> 
> This is the 2[SUP]nd[/SUP] time I’ve read this post. I want to try a turducken but I’m too cheap to buy one and I haven’t convinced myself yet that I can easily debone the birds.
> 
> It’s on the list


we have a lot of great threads on SMF and Al has alot of great post that he has done over the years.
I wanted to do this since Al posted it. So i'm taking notes and Getting my list together for it.


----------



## thoseguys26 (Nov 7, 2012)

This is incredible and I'm keeping this one for future reference!

Could we hear about the stuffing recipe & any tips on the gravy? Looks amazing!


----------



## arnie (Nov 8, 2012)

I like the idea of using cure #1 to get past the 4 hour rule, but I’m concerned it will make the turducken taste hammy

If the turducken is hammy it would seem to be a waste of time and effort, at least to me

Anyone have any experience with this?


----------



## fagesbp (Nov 8, 2012)

This is awesome and inspiring! I think I'll start with a chicken very soon to learn how to debone and maybe if I can handle that I'll move up to something as incredible as this. This thread just made my day


----------



## sarnott (Nov 9, 2012)

Great post. That's the best example of a step-by-step deboning a bird I have ever seen.

Only thing that could have made it better was to share in that feast!

Very impressive,

Scott


----------



## ted (Nov 18, 2012)

kyta66 said:


> What is cure #1?


Fantastic thread!!  Now what is cure #1?


----------



## LuvsBBQ (Jul 17, 2018)

That looks incredible I am going to have to give it a go one of these days I have done turkey n chicken many a time and they turn out wonderful now to bone em all out and do that would be a dream.  Before I do it I will have to make a batch of beer so I can have something to sip one while smelling the wonderous aromas


----------



## SmokinAl (Jul 18, 2018)

LuvsBBQ said:


> That looks incredible I am going to have to give it a go one of these days I have done turkey n chicken many a time and they turn out wonderful now to bone em all out and do that would be a dream.  Before I do it I will have to make a batch of beer so I can have something to sip one while smelling the wonderous aromas



It is definitely something that will impress your guests!
But as you  say you better brew some beer, cause it is a little time consuming.
Good luck!
Al


----------



## banderson7474 (Jul 18, 2018)

At the risk of sounding dumb, what is the danger zone that was talked about at the beginning?  Is there a 4hr rule associated with it?  Also, where can I read about cure #1 b/c it sounds like that prevents the danger zone worry whatever that is?


----------



## richorn (Jul 18, 2018)

Danger zone is 40-140*f. I thought I remembered it as 2 hours, not 4.


----------



## banderson7474 (Jul 18, 2018)

Is there anything more to that?  Or is it believed not to touch the inside of it when it is in that zone?  I'm not sure how it differs than anything else in poultry.


----------



## SmokinAl (Jul 18, 2018)

banderson7474 said:


> At the risk of sounding dumb, what is the danger zone that was talked about at the beginning?  Is there a 4hr rule associated with it?  Also, where can I read about cure #1 b/c it sounds like that prevents the danger zone worry whatever that is?



The danger zone is the temp that bacteria grows rapidly in meat. If you have an intact piece of meat like a brisket or a butt & you have not injected it or otherwise punctured it, the inside remains sterile & the danger zone rule does not apply. But in this case since the birds were deboned then bacteria was introduced to the entire area. So the whole piece of meat must get from 40 degrees to 140 degrees in 4 hours or less. That is the rule & it must be followed so no one gets sick eating your meal. But, since I used cure #1, this makes it safe to eat even if it stays in the danger zone for a long time. I get my cure #1 from the SausageMaker.com, and if you Google curing meat. I'm sure there will be a lot to read about cure #1, and cure #2. Before using either one you should do your homework & learn all about each one & it's uses.
Cure #1 is used for quick curing meat like bacon & ham, cure #2 is used for long term curing like with salami, or dry cured pepperoni. They are not interchangeable, and you would want to start with cure #1.
Al


----------



## banderson7474 (Jul 18, 2018)

Thanks Al.  Appreciate that.  I've heard others talk about not sticking their thermometer in for awhile and I guess that's the reason.  I usually put a probe in my pork butt right from the start.  Guess I should rethink that.


----------



## SmokinAl (Jul 19, 2018)

banderson7474 said:


> Thanks Al.  Appreciate that.  I've heard others talk about not sticking their thermometer in for awhile and I guess that's the reason.  I usually put a probe in my pork butt right from the start.  Guess I should rethink that.



It is OK to put it in at the beginning, but to be on the safe side wipe the probe with rubbing alcohol, dry it off & then put it in the meat.
Al


----------



## nanuk (Jul 30, 2018)

Hey Al, do you always cook your birds breast up?

I usually cook mine breast down, and if I need to brown the skin, I'd flip it the last bit and hit it with some heat.

Can a smoker get hot enough to crisp the breast in 30-45 min?

I doubt my MES30c could, so I'd move it to the oven and under the broiler.


----------



## SmokinAl (Jul 31, 2018)

nanuk said:


> Hey Al, do you always cook your birds breast up?
> 
> I usually cook mine breast down, and if I need to brown the skin, I'd flip it the last bit and hit it with some heat.
> 
> ...



Yes I always cook poultry breast side up.
Most of the time we don't eat the skin, so crispy skin really isn't an issue.
The only time I do eat the skin is with wings & if I smoke them, I finish them on a real hot gas grill to get the skin crispy.
But lately I've been using a vortex with my kettle & you get very nice crispy skin & smoke flavor too!
Your MES will never get hot enough to crisp up the skin. If I run my Lang around 325-350 I can get crispy skin.
But there is nothing wrong with finishing up your chicken under the broiler, a lot of guys do that!
Al


----------



## nanuk (Jul 31, 2018)

I just find breast down means no need to baste, and juicier breasts.   I find white meat so dry, it needs all the help it can get.


----------



## SmokinAl (Aug 1, 2018)

nanuk said:


> I just find breast down means no need to baste, and juicier breasts.   I find white meat so dry, it needs all the help it can get.



Well if breast side down works for you, then I certainly wouldn't change a thing. I find that if I pull the breast out at 157 IT, it is always juicy! After a 15 minute rest on the counter it will reach 165.
Al


----------



## nanuk (Aug 2, 2018)

do you baste during cooking or puy butter under skin?


----------



## SmokinAl (Aug 2, 2018)

nanuk said:


> do you baste during cooking or puy butter under skin?


Yes I usually smoke my poultry in a pan & use the pan juice to baste it with, Sometimes I inject the poultry with Tony C's cajun marinade or his butter jalapeno marinade then just what runs out in the pan along with the natural juice produced from the cooking process is what I use to baste the bird with.
Al


----------

